
The easiest way to pitch your idea - kizzking
Nowadays, there are many StartUp in the world. Every StartUp has a good idea But the most of StartUp can’t raise fund from Investor or VC.<p>The main reasons are
-  The investors do not understand what problem that you want to solve.
- The investors do not remember what kind of business that you’re going to do.
These are the main causes that make the plenty of StartUp miss the opportunity to get the fund although they have a perfect idea.<p>According to the research was found that narration can improve the people memorize if it has been arranged. 
That why I decide to use this &quot;canvas&quot; to create an especially method for startup.<p>StoryPitchCanvas Pack! 
- Easy to Learn
- Easy to Use
- Investors Love<p>Buy now with 68% off . Only $19
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sellfy.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;1ikF&#x2F;
======
mromanuk
Hint: Add social proof to your site, success stories, etc

~~~
kizzking
ohh, thank you.

------
slosh
Do you have an example of a pitch?

~~~
kizzking
sure :D

